# Verarbeitung nach Weiterleitung in Sockets



## nastrovje (15. Jul 2004)

hi all

ich habe folgendes Problem: aus einer JSP rufe ich ein Servlet auf das mir eine Verarbeitung über EJB-Call starten soll. Während dem Starten soll dies dem Benutzer mitgeteilt werden und nach dem Start soll er erfahren ob erfolgreich gestartet werden konnte oder nicht. Das Problem ist nun, dass das Starten über EJB im selben Prozess läuft wie auch das Servlet. Ich habe also versucht im Servlet erst eine Meldung in den outstream zu schreiben, dass gestartet wird, anschliessend den EJB-Call ausführen und je nachdem zu der Success or NonSuccess JSP weiterleiten. Da der Aufruf über EJB aber sehr viel Ressourcen benötigt und auch ein Weilchen dauert wartet das Servlet mit der Streamausgabe bis nach dem Aufruf, doch dann will ich ja bereits weiterleiten. Also forcierte ich die ausgabe mit out.flush() doch dann kann man nicht mehr mit dem RequestDispatcher weiterleiten da bereits die Response versendet wurde... Ich darf leider auch nicht mit Threads arbeiten da das nicht wirklich konform ist... Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

TIA


----------



## meez (15. Jul 2004)

Da musst du Message-Driven-Beans verwenden, wenn du etwas asynchron machen willst...


----------



## nastrovje (15. Jul 2004)

ja später wird dann die verarbeitung auch über MDBs verteilt, doch bis dahin muss erst noch die Datenbank aufbereitet werden etc... und dies hängt alles noch am "Servletprozess".


----------

